# Be Careful! (Graphic )



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

They said at first he fell from a Tree Stand then said it was a Tree Trimming Accident. Either way got to be one of the worst I've ever seen.






__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










big rockpile


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

That had to hurt. He should thank God for his mercy.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My Son had a Tree Limb go through his Leg. Thor it up bad.

This Guy matter of inches from being killed.

big rockpile


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Ouch! I bet an hour after that happened he was one hurting fellow!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Omg hurts just to look at that


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

People do some crazy things to get OPIEDS.

 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Taking acupuncture to a whole new level !


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

My husband had a tree limb fly off a truck through the windshield of his truck and into his shoulder into the seat. Real mess in getting healed from the "tree wood" as aposed to like a 2x4. Ya people can get themselves hurt in odd was. Neighbors kid climbed a mettle spiked cemetery fence and impaled his leg and hung for 3 hours before someone found him.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

That's some splinter.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

That's just ugly!

It'll make a heck of a story once he's healed up though!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

This Guy fell out of a Tree Stand and Gutted him. I haven't hunted out of Elevated Stand for years.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










big rockpile


----------

